# Browsers' Password Managers Are Used by Advertisers' Scripts For Tracking Sites



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Web browsers' built-in password managers is abused by third-party scripts for tracking on more than a thousand sites, according to researchers. 


Browsers' Password Managers Are Used by Advertisers' Scripts For Tracking Sites


----------

